# Flashers or fish finders



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

wich are best to use ice fishing ? I have no idea how to read a flasher, is it something you have to experiment with in order to learn ?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

You are going to get a lot of different opinions on which one is the best. You can't go wrong with a Marcum or Vexilar. I like the Marcum LX-3tc flasher personally. I used this unit all last year and it was simple to use. Most units will come with an instructional DVD so it is easy to pick up. Once you get one and put it to use you will feel like you have wasted the last several years of ice fishing by not having one. It's a must have for ice fishing imo. 

http://www.marcumtech.com/products/product_detail.php?ProdSKU=10701&ProdCat1=1

This link is for the Vexilar website and has several instructional videos.
http://www.vexilar.com/pages/support/support_videos.html


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I didn't know how to use or read one either. I went ice fishing with Sellfish last year and he showed me how to read it in all of about 10 seconds. It's easy, just watch the blinking lights. You can actually see your bait fall in the water column and watch fish rise up to look at it or eat it..very cool. it's like a video game.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

FLASHERS ALL THE WAY!!!!

Once you learn how to read one,takes like 5 minutes, you'll realise how nice they are to have. You can see just about any movement they make. While your out on the ice, If you happen to see someone else who has one just ask if they can explain it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ive only seen a few older model fish finders (LCD graphs?) used on the ice, and from what ive seen they are worthless. i imagine one of the newer models would be a lot better though. i need to know exactly whats going on NOW, not 1 or 2 seconds ago. i know that seems crazy but youre physically (with your rod) reacting to what you see, its instant. vexilars are that sensitive. its your 6th sense on the ice.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Flashers!! Like Krusty said above.....I wasted 3 seasons on the ice by not having a Vex. Very simple to use..........Green = your bait and Red = SET THE HOOK! Keep an eye on Ebay I got a pretty good deal on my vex a couple years ago about this time of year before ice season really set in.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Flasher all the way! Started out with a Silent Sixty years ago and now have a Vex. You don't know what you have been missing till you try one the only time I don't use it is when fishing Piedmont for Saugeye although I do use it to check water depth. For Erie Eyes it's a must for me. They are worth whatever it costs and they last years.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im shocked that you dont use it for saugeye?????
I wouldn't dare go after them without a flasher. What is your reason for not using one???


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Vex all the way. I'll never ice fish without it. I just bought my brother one from an OGF member. He's happy to have his own after using mine a few times last year.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

DaleM...I'll secomd that Vex all the way...Will not use anything but...GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

buy a lowrance m68c or m67c. they are as sweet as ice machines get! they have both flasher mode and lcd screen that are instant readout. the only way to go!!!  :B :B


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

What do you guys think of underwater cameras. I just got a Marcum VS 350 from another member and can't wait to use it! I usually just go with a bucket and wing it... and do ok, but nothing to write home about! I fish with another guy on Erie and he uses the vex, so I thought I didn't really need one for smaller inland lakes, maybe I'm wrong from the sounds of it....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Underwater cameras are a pain in the @ss as far as I'm concerned when it comes to ice fishing. I own one, bought it for ice fishing and always leave it at home when I go. I've tried the "ice-pod" too, just too much going on, watching the Vex is all you need. I never leave home without my Vex and the battery from the underwater camera to use as a back-up!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ice fishing without a flasher is like hunting with a bow instead of a gun during gun season. Sure it works. But taking advantage of the technology is always the way to go.

the problem is that people who have never used a flasher think all it does is show you the depth and sometimes some fish. It actually tells you so much more. Most importantly how the fish are responding to your presentation that second. Especially for saugeye on average a good flasher fishermen will outfish someone fishing blind 4-1 or more in my experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

I second that Parma, searching for fish with a camera to me just wastes more time, after youre first hole is drilled you have to lower the cable to the bottom, then if the water is murky the visibility is limited, and what if the fish are suspended? With the flasher you just drop the transducer in the hole with the float and in seconds you have the bottom and depth of fish. Many times taht I have ice fished a hot bite can only last an hr or 2. The faster that you can find them the better.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

VEXILAR - Never Leave Home Without It. It willl be the best money you can spend, hands down. Don't forget, you'll double or triple last years catch...........Mark


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

bassmastermjb...You are right on the Vex. is the only way to go...As for the camera it is only a toy for the kids too play with...It is just extra weight to carry out there....The Vex. shows and tells you everything you need to know..As Mark say's dont leave home without it...GOOD FISHING GUYS.....


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm with all of you for about 99&#37; of the time. The flasher is the way to go, but if you are fishing water that is really clear, like PI, the camera is the ticket. Two seasons ago I went up to PI with my dad, we had one camera and a flasher, almost every fish was caught with the camera because they were striking so light. The gills would just suck in the maggot or wax worm and you couldn't even feel it. The only way to get them was to watch when they took the hook. Plus we could see steelhead, notherns and LM coming in and out to check out the bait. It was awesome. 

The camera is worthless in most inland ohio lakes, but it is kind of fun.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

The camera was useless last season up at PI. Water stayed murky all season. Was there 4 times and tried the camera every trip too. Glad i had my vex with me.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm, how about a flasher used in a boat? My sonar has a flasher mode... would it be useful or no?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> My sonar has a flasher mode... would it be useful or no?


any kind of depth and fish finder is way better than fishing blind.

three things to consider:

1. power for the unit. need a 7aH gel cell battery/charger
2. need a way to make the transducer level and hold steady at the bottom of the ice hole. (if its up too high in a hole you get a lot of interference and clutter, the thicker the ice, the worse it is. the sonar sounds bounce around within the "tube" of ice)
3. need a small case to keep everything together, portable, and organized.

its been done many times, im sure you can find detailed instructions out there somewhere. maybe at the manufacturer.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

just a quick glance at lowrance's site

PPP-15I Part #16-45 $174.95 
Ice fishing portable accessory pack. Includes ice fishing transducer, custom soft-side carry case, battery and charger. 

the transducer is the big money. id try to make work what you have first. but you must have a portable battery (20-50 $). if youre the crafty type you can make your own case and some way to manipulate the transducer you already have.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Joshy said:


> im shocked that you dont use it for saugeye?????
> I wouldn't dare go after them without a flasher. What is your reason for not using one???


Piedmont is the only lake I don't use it for saugeye but I do for pan fish. Seems to be more of a reaction bite and the vex only gets in the way. I've used it a few times and never marked a fish till it was hooked. There's some pretty good sticks that fish there and none of them use a vex and they out fish me and most people I know with or without a Vex. Don't know what it is about that lake but it seems to be different then the other lakes we fish for eyes. I'd be interested in coming down and have you show me how you do it there. Here's to a long hard water season.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

how clear is the water and how deep are you fishing?

im not trying to come down on you at all I just know how hard it is at indian to buy a bite sometimes without a vex.

are you familiar with the "raising up" method with a vex to get them to chase and strike?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Can't keep up with the guys catching walleye while using a Vex???? Can catch more walleye without a Vex???? This logic does not sit well with the ice fishing gods, doesn't make sense.I'm not trying to start an argument, but are you sure you know how to use your Vex? If I can see a fish on my Vex, he's mine.Next stop is the hot grease bath.....end of story......Mark


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

(MJB)......are we a bit harsh tonite......guess you are not up North riding those 6 to 8's (gju)posted about in another forum......Probably just as well, I'm quite sure your ballerina dancing days (on the aft deck) in those rough seas........is quickly sliding to a "halt"...HAHAHA .....Real sorry those WEATHER GOD'S "spit" on your parade....Well there is "always next year"...Do I sense a "CLE. BROWNS" joke in there some where.....Oh well, thats what "friends" are for...........be happy/don't worry.......Jon Sr.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Joshy said:


> how clear is the water and how deep are you fishing?
> 
> im not trying to come down on you at all I just know how hard it is at indian to buy a bite sometimes without a vex.
> 
> are you familiar with the "raising up" method with a vex to get them to chase and strike?


The water is usally a little tainted and depth ranges from 12 10 22ft. I know about raising up but you have to mark them before you can get them to chase. Maybe I could get some to bite but seems I and others do fine without using the vex. It helps me on other lakes just not Piedmont. I'd love to come down to Indian and try the vex there so let me know when you're on the fish. You should come to Piedmont and we can put this to the test for the fun of it. I didn't think you were coming down on me know it's doesn't sound right but personally I get enough fish that I don't use it often there.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

bassmastermjb said:


> Can't keep up with the guys catching walleye while using a Vex???? Can catch more walleye without a Vex???? This logic does not sit well with the ice fishing gods, doesn't make sense.I'm not trying to start an argument, but are you sure you know how to use your Vex? If I can see a fish on my Vex, he's mine.Next stop is the hot grease bath.....end of story......Mark


I said it didn't make sense and you may do well using your vex but there I don't really have to use it. There's a guy named John that showed us how to fish it and trust me that guy can pull some eyes without a vex as can a lot of the people who fish it. You won't see many people using them but you'll see a lot of fish on the ice. I started out with a silent 60 flasher so I'm no stanger to how to work a vex. You're welcome to come down and fish with us with your vex and we'll see how we do.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

gotta back my buddy 100% on this one!! for some ODD reason the fish there just dont show up on the vex...like rex said its more of a reaction bite...like they come flying in from the side "outside of the cone" and hammer the vibe(firetiger is the ticket there) watched my vex helplessly as john and others were tossing eyes on the ice and i was:S !!! as soon as i put the vex away and concentrated on just a constant jigging it was on!!! strange...yes but it works!! trust me....come join us...i'll make the coffee(cowboy coffee ) and fry some sausage while you guys drill my holes!! (having rotator cuff surgery)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hmmm... something that youre doing differently while watching the vex. interesting. ive noticed that i jig harder and in a wider range when im not looking at my vex. sometimes i purposely dont look at it because i can feel that im fishing differently depending on if im looking at it or not. im more finesse with it, and more wild/bullish without it. but thats just me.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Piedmont sounds like Berlin, fish come from nowhere and slam the jig. Is it a sundown bite there as well?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

When the fish are rushing in from the side a smashing the lures you would be correct that the vex doesn't add much to the fish catch totals, HOWEVER on the vast majority of days when they are not slamming the lures and are playing hard to get the VEX will increase your catch in HUGE ways.

Cameras are great and have only one good application, CLEAR WATER. In clear water the guy using that camera can outfish(size wise) the guy using a vex. I KNOW you guys will call me nuts but I KNOW it works at PI when the water is clear. You can selective harvest very easily. When you have 10 gils, of which 6 are average and 4 are nice, after you lure you can pull it away from the smaller fish and let the larger guys take it. Works great at PI for the perch also. There are Soooooo many little suckers compared to the ones you want. If the water is STAINED leave the camera in the car.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lundy......about as good a discription (simplified), on what the "camera" fishin can do for anyone.....best of all .....Water (really stained) "leave it in the vehicle"........Jon Sr.


----------

